# Recommend a really good tubular tyre?!



## Greatwhite7 (Oct 28, 2017)

Doing a lot of checking and most of the "best" tyres now seem to be tubeless or clinchers.

Are there any "really good" tubular tyres being made now?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Continental Competition Pro Ltd are really good but almost impossible to get. Ebay is usually your best hope believe it or not.

The normal version are also really good.

Veloflex are good.


----------



## Greatwhite7 (Oct 28, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> Continental Competition Pro Ltd are really good but almost impossible to get. Ebay is usually your best hope believe it or not.
> 
> Veloflex are good.


Thanks, found the contis on wiggle.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Really good for what? FMB Record Silk, for example, are really good if you got coin and only do time trials but would kind of suck for a lot of riding.


----------



## Greatwhite7 (Oct 28, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Really good for what? FMB Record Silk, for example, are really good if you got coin and only do time trials but would kind of suck for a lot of riding.


Just general racing.
Something that would be tough enough on average Aussie bitumen roads.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Greatwhite7 said:


> Just general racing.
> Something that would be tough enough on average Aussie bitumen roads.


Vittoria Corsa.

Do you know how to change a tubular? They're a poor choice for many people. No offence but based on some of the questions you've been asking I'd have to guess dealing with tubulars isn't for you.


----------



## Greatwhite7 (Oct 28, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Vittoria Corsa.
> 
> No offence but based on some of the questions you've been asking I'd have to guess dealing with tubulars isn't for you.


They say that only an insane person will guess the mindset of another.

I guess you didnt have to suffer the learning curve of anything, since you must be some sort of God that, not unlike characters in the Matrix movie, automatically downloaded information about everything, and instantly became an "expert"?!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Greatwhite7 said:


> They say that only an insane person will guess the mindset of another.
> 
> I guess you didnt have to suffer the learning curve of anything, since you must be some sort of God that, not unlike characters in the Matrix movie, automatically downloaded information about everything, and instantly became an "expert"?!


Easy there killer.

I'm not guessing your mind set I'm guessing tubulars are not for you, or anyone without a wheel car following for that matter. 

hey nice job implying I'm insane for guessing your experience then guessing mine. That's nice touch of irony.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Off to a great start there, GW7! Perhaps you should stop by the 'politics only' subforum....

Now, back to your original question: I've found that Challenge makes some really great tubulars. They ride nice, grip well, and are fairly lightweight, and don't cost an insane amount. They don't wear great, though; for that, I use Tufo S3 pros, which wear really well, grip well, and ride fairly good. Vittoria Corsa is also a good tire (similar to the Challenge tires), but they always seem to cost more than they are worth.

BTW, the Corsa and pretty much all Challenge and Veloflex tires have latex tubes, which will lose air while sitting, requiring you to nearly fully inflate them each time you prepare for a ride. If that's a problem, stick with better butyl tires, like Continentals.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Greatwhite7 said:


> They say that only an insane person will guess the mindset of another.
> 
> I guess you didnt have to suffer the learning curve of anything, since you must be some sort of God that, not unlike characters in the Matrix movie, automatically downloaded information about everything, and instantly became an "expert"?!


Wow, 19 posts in and you're sounding as abrasive as me. Keep going like this and no one will reply to your posts in a few days. 

Given the question you asked is about as broad and unfocussed as it was Jay's reply was a good one. If you're racing you are looking for a combination of somewhat light, somewhat durable, good grip, and lower rolling resistance. Vittoria is really good, Challenge is really good, Veloflex is really good. Conti Sprinters are good, the Competition Pro is great but as MM posted they're hard to find. Vittoria Mastik 1 is the way to go for glue. I probably wouldn't recommend Dugoast or FMB for road racing unless you have a team car, they don't have any puncture resistance like all the other tires. As we all know you have to finish the race to win the race.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> Wow, 19 posts in and you're sounding as abrasive as me. Keep going like this and no one will reply to your posts in a few days.
> 
> .....


FWIW, this place seems to attract 'abrasive' people, present company included...


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Time for a good Fast Tack discussion?


----------



## Greatwhite7 (Oct 28, 2017)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I've found that Challenge makes some really great tubulars. They ride nice, grip well, and are fairly lightweight, and don't cost an insane amount. They don't wear great, though; for that, I use Tufo S3 pros, which wear really well, grip well, and ride fairly good. Vittoria Corsa is also a good tire (similar to the Challenge tires), but they always seem to cost more than they are worth.


Thanks will google them.


----------



## Greatwhite7 (Oct 28, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> Challenge is really good, Veloflex is really good. Conti Sprinters are good, the Competition Pro is great but as MM posted they're hard to find.
> 
> Vittoria Mastik 1 is the way to go for glue.


Yeah the options really dont seem to be there with tubs anymore. You can find 10-15 good clincher tyres, but its hard to source out 5 good tubs.

What about the tape?
Seems like it might be a better option than glue.
Less mess, sticks just as well from my quick initial research.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

GKSki said:


> Time for a good Fast Tack discussion?


Oh, please god, no!!! By now, I hope that anybody who used to be so impatient for the glue to set has already learned that after a few months, FasTack dries out and leaves you essentially unglued. Besides, I believe FasTack was reformulated a few years back, and probably ain't worth sh!t as a tubular glue anymore.

Challenge cement works for me. Mastik 1 is also very good. If you go for Continental, it seems that only conti glue works well on those tires; must be something about the base tape. I've noticed that conti base never adheres well after a repair, either.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Another vote for veloflex.. I use arenburgs.

Michelin Pro4 service course are we’re pretty good too.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Greatwhite7 said:


> Yeah the options really dont seem to be there with tubs anymore. You can find 10-15 good clincher tyres, but its hard to source out 5 good tubs.
> 
> What about the tape?
> Seems like it might be a better option than glue.
> Less mess, sticks just as well from my quick initial research.


Never ever use tape. Glue is the ONLY way to properly mount a tubular tire. I have seen numerous tires that were taped come off very easily. If you don't want to spend the time to properly mount the tires stick w/ clinchers. I've been a pro team mechanic for a lot of years and I've never seen a single instance of tubulars being mounted w/ tape at this level. Not a single one. Glue them and do it the right way. It's not worth messing with.


----------



## Greatwhite7 (Oct 28, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> I've been a pro team mechanic for a lot of years and I've never seen a single instance of tubulars being mounted w/ tape at this level. Not a single one. Glue them and do it the right way. It's not worth messing with.


Thanks will do.
Obviously you have seen enough to know what you are talking about.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

spdntrxi said:


> Another vote for veloflex.. I use arenburgs.
> 
> Michelin Pro4 service course are we’re pretty good too.


I haven't tried the new Michelin tubulars but they made some for a few minutes in the early '00's that were really nice. They stopped doing them midway through my only pair. It was a good tire for the money.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My favorites are the Veloflex Criteriums (tan sidewalls) or Carbons (black sidewalls) - basically identical 260 gram tires with latex tubes. Mounts consistently true and renders a sweet ride. Often decent prices at probikekit, but certainly not a low-cost tire.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

fast ferd said:


> .....Often decent prices at probikekit, .....


Yeah, if you don't mind a 9-week wait for their slow ship from Timbuktu to make the delivery.....Never, EVER again will I patronize that bunch of yobs.....


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Are you planning to buy a set of tubular wheels???? Do you plan to race on them?? If you plan to use them for general riding, and you glue them on so that they are "race ready", you will discover that you hate them when you flat. If you glue them on so that you will be able to change them as fast as changing clinchers, you might hate them after you roll a tire in a turn, and go sliding along the road.......


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've always found the hatred of tubular wheels a bit misplaced. I actually find it just as easy to replace a punctured tubular on the road as it is to replace a clincher tube. I've spent half my cycling days on tubulars and half on clinchers and, yes, tons of exceptions notwithstanding, I've enjoyed the tubulars more. 

I can't give any tubular recommendations because I now ride my clinchered bicycle 90% of the time, but that's because in my old age I prefer my much less severe clinchered bicycle, and switching out the wheels between the bicycles isn't as straightforward as it could be.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Back in the day, I used Tubasti white for training wheels and Wolber gold for race wheels. The Tubasti stayed a little tacky and made changing flats fairly easy. I didn't do any crit cornering on training wheels or fast descending because there is just isn't any in Texas but I was never concerned with rolling a tire and having a used tire(usually a patched sew-up) as a spare meant that it already had a layer of old glue on it. Is Tubasti still available or are there better choices(not tape). I have been wanting to build up a pair of sew-up wheels again for fondos or special rides. I would go for DA hubs and HED Belgium rims and 25-27mm Veloflex tires.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Tubasti is known from being one of the weakest glues. The two best are Vittoria and Continental. I believe that both of them also make glues for use on carbon rims.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

steelbikerider said:


> Back in the day, I used Tubasti white for training wheels and Wolber gold for race wheels. The Tubasti stayed a little tacky and made changing flats fairly easy. I didn't do any crit cornering on training wheels or fast descending because there is just isn't any in Texas but I was never concerned with rolling a tire and having a used tire(usually a patched sew-up) as a spare meant that it already had a layer of old glue on it. Is Tubasti still available or are there better choices(not tape). I have been wanting to build up a pair of sew-up wheels again for fondos or special rides. I would go for DA hubs and HED Belgium rims and 25-27mm Veloflex tires.


I'm surprised that anyone that ever used Tubasti has anything good to say about at all. I use Vittoria on everything including Continental. I don't like their normal glue and hate their carbon glue. Vittoria makes Mastik One and Mastik Pro. One comes in tubes and cans, Pro (which is apparently water clean up) comes in little satchels. I'd stick w/ Mastik One.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Yeah, if you don't mind a 9-week wait for their slow ship from Timbuktu to make the delivery.....Never, EVER again will I patronize that bunch of yobs.....


Dang. You sure got an axe to grind.
Yeah, they take their sweet time to deliver stuff from England. But everybody knows that.
Typically, though, roughly two weeks average for me.
Lately, I stocked up on their Veloflex tubs, taking advantage of discounts that brought my cost to around $60ea with free shipping.
Six pairs now stored in a dark, cool closet for several years of cycling enjoyment.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I always had problems when I used Vittoria Mastic One on Continental Tires. The glue that held the base tape on seems to loosen it's grip on the base of the tire. It never did that with Conti glue. I just kept both types of glue handy in boxes of tubes, not cans.


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

Been running Veloflex Arenbergs as every-day tires on 38 section carbon for the past year. Very happy with them. Carry Bontrager TLR for flats but only have used (successfully) on the rear so far. 

scott s.
.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> I'm surprised that anyone that ever used Tubasti has anything good to say about at all. I use Vittoria on everything including Continental. I don't like their normal glue and hate their carbon glue. Vittoria makes Mastik One and Mastik Pro. One comes in tubes and cans, Pro (which is apparently water clean up) comes in little satchels. I'd stick w/ Mastik One.


Tubasti and other "gutta" type glues (like Gommitalia) never really dry out. I used to use it on one wheelset that I used during the colder months. Trust me, trying to get a tire off that's been glued on with Mastik1 when it's 35°F is a b!tch.

Also, I used to keep the 'dork nut' on the rear valve stem, because I could slip the tire on the rim from heavy climbing. Most tubulars today don't have threaded valve stems, so you can't do this. I last used Tubasti about 4 years ago, and I don't think I'll use it in the future


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Never ever use tape.


I've read that this stuff is better than glue. . .
Review: Effetto Mariposa Carogna tub tape | road.cc


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Notvintage said:


> I've read that this stuff is better than glue. . .
> Review: Effetto Mariposa Carogna tub tape | road.cc



...and a LOT pricier, too!

BTW, I get the feeling that those who are too impatient to let tubular glue dry, and who used to use FasTack, are now mostly using tapes?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've always liked the Vittoria Corsa CX.


----------

